# Advice on moving to Rome with kids.



## newcanvas

Hi, my husband is being transferred to Rome next August.

Beside the fact I am a bit nervous moving to a country where I dont know anybody, I would like to take our houskeeper/nanny with us.
She has been with us since the birth of my first child, 8 years and 3 more kids I want her to move with us and she is more than happy to come along. I want to do all this legally. Has anybody done this? How would I go about doing this? 

Also are there any clubs I can join when I get there? I am going to take some Italian lessons before I go but I am scared of being isolated. What where some of your experiences moving with kids? Thank You so much for your help. If you have anything that can help me that would be great.


----------



## rshores

Is your husband government, or private business? We moved here in July (me, wife, 8yo, 6yo).


----------



## Bevdeforges

As far as groups are concerned, you may want to look into the AWA of Rome The American Women's Association of Rome - Official Website

It's a FAWCO club (FAWCO = Federation of American Women's clubs Overseas) and it can be a good start for Americans living in a new home overseas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Guest

*nanny in Rome*



newcanvas said:


> Hi, my husband is being transferred to Rome next August.
> 
> Beside the fact I am a bit nervous moving to a country where I dont know anybody, I would like to take our houskeeper/nanny with us.
> She has been with us since the birth of my first child, 8 years and 3 more kids I want her to move with us and she is more than happy to come along. I want to do all this legally. Has anybody done this? How would I go about doing this?


Hi Newcanvas
Rome is a great place to live

If she is an EU citizen then no problem, she has a legal right to be here. 
If she is not but your husband is moving here to work for an Embassy or the UN system no problem, you can get a residence permit and ID card for a domestic assistant with a few very easy steps (diplomatic protocol). If he is working for a private firm however it is a major problem, since Italy will not recognize that she has a legal right to be here as part of your family, and will only issue a Permesso di Soggiorno based on formal certification as a family member (which I am sure you feel her to be), so she would effectively be asking to imigrate to Italy for work purposes as a nanny - very hard to do given the high unemployment rates here.


----------

